# Cheap hotel/b&b in Harrogate



## belboid (Jul 15, 2011)

Anyone know of one that's decent?  Am off there for a couple of days at the end of the month and it'd be nice to stay somewhere that wasn't cheap and shitty, or horribly expensive and poncey.  But, sadly, the town does seem to specialise in establishments fitting only those descriptions.

(afternoon tea in betty's, lazy sunday afternoon in the spa already booked...)


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 15, 2011)

Is there still a blues bar in Harrogate? I was there for a conference a couple of times and was surprised that such a twee watering hole should have a blues bar. But that was many a year ago. Harrogate is great but there is always a queue outside Betty's.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 15, 2011)

No ideas myself I'm afraid but tripadvisor have some suggestions 

http://www.tripadvisor.com/HACSearc...tance:S0,distanceSelect:S0,cat:-2,tb:S0,sa:-1


----------



## belboid (Jul 15, 2011)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Is there still a blues bar in Harrogate?


apparently so!  http://www.bluesbar.co.uk/  looks alright, might go there on the friday.

I believe we have already booked a seat in the Imperial Rooms for Afternoon Tea


----------

